# sluggish clutch pedal



## vfrkent (Jan 22, 2007)

I have about 3k miles, and the clutch pedal feels like your pushing your foot into a bucket of cement for the first couple of pushes in the morning and then pushes smoothly from then on, any ideas?

Best regards, Kent


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Only 3K miles? Jump in traffic, hammer it a few times, turn TC off and leave some high gear rubber, it will get better.... cheers


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

Could be some excess assembly grease in the system. Hakuna Matata! Normal Ops. When it works thru, you'll see some grey grease-worms in your reservior....But if it persists you can take it in to the dealership and request a clutch system bleed.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Hmmm, I've got a little over 7K on my 2006 and I just noticed it. It's sluggish when I first push in the clutch to start from cold. Never happens warmed. I'll mention it to the service writer when I get my oil changed at 9K.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Have you checked the fluid level in the slave cylinder? If it is not full maybe you are losing fluid and or perhaps there is air in the lines?


----------



## vfrkent (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes I've checked the fluid and its full, I would have expected the clutch pedal to be light and not heavy and to have problems getting into gear if it was low on fluid.

Best regards, Kent


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey guys, just take a peek at your clutch fluid. Mine looked like sludge with just a tad over 1K miles. This is what I believe causes the majority of early slave cylinder failures.
I did a full bleed myself, and the difference was remarkable. First sucked the black crap from the reservoir, cleaned it, then filled it up with new fluid; then proceeded with the full bleed. You wouldn't believe all the crap that came out. I used a long socket with a clear tube siliconed to it, sealed it with electrical tape, and put a paper shop towel inside the hole to absorb the little fluid that got out, and did the job without spilling a single drop of fluid into the bellhousing. This job HAS to be done as early as possible... if you want your slave to last, that is. Later.
JC


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hell on my 2006 the fluid was black gunk by 700 miles.

I simply just removed the old black stuff and refilled with new. Then did the same thing a week later. I eneded up with fairly clean fliud when done.


----------

